# Where Can I Get the Trinity Hymnal?



## Staphlobob (Jan 2, 2007)

A number of us are seeking to purchase the traditional (blue) Trinity Hymnal. Anyone know where we can get ahold of about 20-25 of them?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2007)

Good morning Kevin. They are published by Great Commissions Publications. They are available directly on their site at http://www.gcp.org.
You can also find them on Amazon for a few dollars less at http://www.amazon.com, though it appears that they only carry the red cover.


Steve


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 2, 2007)

To be clear, GCP continutes to sell both versions new, and may even be a clearinghouse for old copies of the original.

A few years ago, when the revised version came out, the OPC HQ helped congregations sticking with the old get in touch with those buying revised and divesting. The denominational magazine, _New Horizons_ (pub by HQ, not by GCP), sometimes still carries an occasional "classified" for those needing or selling/donating.


----------

